# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Trigger finger

## jetske

Voor de vierde keer in een paar jaar tijd heb ik een pees ontsteking in mijn hand. Dit keer is het net onder mijn middelvinger. Voorheen was het ook mijn middelvinger maar ook een keer onder mijn ringvinger. De plek voelt dik en hard aan en ik heb moeite met het buigen en strekken van de vinger. 
Voorheen ben ik behandeld door fysiotherapeuten. De pijn en klachten verdwenen langzaam na vele behandelingen. 
Ik heb geen idee waarom ik dit steeds heb. In eerste instantie dacht ik dat het vanuit mijn nek kwam. Doordat een wervel de zenuw naar mijn hand afkneld of iets dergelijks. Ik heb namelijk ook problemen in mijn nek gehad.
Het is wel opvallend dat de ontsteking ontstaat wanneer het kouder wordt buiten. Ik heb vaak last van koude handen, ook op mijn werk. Zou de doorbloeding misschien niet goed zijn?
Ook heb ik 'smorgens vaak tintelingen in mijn hand. Soms zo erg dat ik niks vast kan pakken. Dit verdwijnt na een paar minuten wel weer.
Herkent iemand deze klachten of kan iemand mij helpen de oorzaak te vinden?

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi hoi,

Zover ik weet heeft kou of warmte niets met een Trigger Finger te maken. Voor Trigger Finger zijn er vele verschillende behandelingen variërend van expectatief handelen tot chirurgische interventie. Men probeert te behandelen op de voor de patiënt minst invasieve manier met de beste uitkomst. Wanneer het duidelijk is dat een bepaalde handeling gecorreleerd is aan het ontstaan van de Trigger Finger kan men beginnen met het vermijden van die handeling en kan dit leiden tot het spontaan genezen van de aangedane vinger.
Verdere conservatieve behandeling bestaat uit het gebruik van anti-inflammatoire middelen, dit is gecontraindiceerd bij patiënten bij wie er sprake is van nierfalen of maagklachten. Daarnaast kan het gebruik van een spalk een optie voor behandeling zijn. Deze spalk moet dan zes weken lang gedragen worden. Op het moment dat de klachten langer dan zes maanden bestaan voldoet een spalk echter niet om de klachten te laten verdwijnen. Men kiest slechts voor spalken in de gevallen van een milde vorm van triggering en op het moment dat de patiënt geen corticosteroid injectie wil.
Wanneer men kiest voor corticosteroid injectie als behandeling is een lang werkend corticosteroid het middel van eerste keus. Injectie in de aangedane peesschede geeft een lange termijn genezing in 60 tot 92% van de aangedane vingers na maximaal drie injecties 1,6. Bethamethason sodiumphosphaat is het meest gebruikte corticosteroid, daar dit in water oplosbaar is en geen residue achterlaat in de peesschede. Verder is het nergens beschreven dat het een tenosynovitis veroorzaakt en zorgt het niet voor vetnecrose ter plaatste van de injectie wanneer de injectie geplaatst zou worden in het weefsel rond de peesschede. Andere corticosteroiden die succesvol zijn in het gebruik zijn methylprednisolon en triamcinolon. Dus misschien is een injectie een optie voor jou.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## jetske

Ben inmiddels bij de huisarts geweest. Deze begon ook over een cortisone injectie en operatie. Nu is dit wel de laatste reddings methode die je toepast. Dit laat ik pas doen als die hand echt een probleem wordt. Dat zei de dokter trouwens ook.
Nu heb ik een homeopatisch middeltje gekregen. Dit hersteld pezen en spieren bij beschadiging en ontstekingen. Nu maar afwachten of het werkt.

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi hoi.

Ik hoop dat het middel zijn werk gaat doen. En die operatie of injectie wordt inderdaad vaak pas gedaan als laatste redmiddel. Ik hoop echt dat het medicijn dat je nu gebruikt werkt. In ieder geval wens ik je heel veel sterkte toe.

liefs deylanna

----------


## jetske

Dank je Deylanna,
Ik hoop ook dat het werkt. Maarja, je kan de pijn bestrijden en tegengaan maar ik wil altijd de oorzaak weten zodat ik het in de toekomst kan voorkomen. Het is niet de eerste keer dat ik er last van heb. 
Op het moment heb ik geen last van mijn nek. Ik twijfel dus of dit wel de echte oorzaak kan zijn. Voorheen ging het altijd samen. Eerst nekklachten, een paar weken later handklachten. Ook fiets ik niet meer zoveel. Dit deed ik voorheen wel. Wielrennen. Dus de houding op mijn racefiets had ook nog de oorzaak kunnen zijn. Dit is nu dus ook uitgesloten.
Maargoed, als dit middel werkt, ben ik allang blij.

----------


## Déylanna

Ik snap heel goed dat je ook graag de oorzaak hiervan zou willen weten, maar de oorzaak van een Trigger Finger achter halen zal heel moeilijk zijn. Soms ontstaat een Trigger Finger nog weleens door abnormaal handgebruik of na zware inspaning. Ook komt de aandoening vaak voor bij mensen die last hebben van reuma, jicht of suikerziekte. Ik hoop dat ze erbij jou ook nog achter gaan komen en dat de medicatie die je nu ervoor gebruikt helpt.

liefs
deylanna

----------


## jetske

Ik doe en heb niks van dit alle wat je opnoemd(geen zware belasting, geen reuma of suiker enz.). De medicijnen doen ook nog weinig. Mijn vermoeden is eigenlijk nog steeds dat het vanuit mijn nek komt. 
De tintelingen smorgens zijn trouwens wel een stuk minder. Alleen is mijn ring en middelvinger smorgens erg stijf.

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi hoi,

Jammer dat de medicijnen niets tot weinig doen. Tja, of een Trigger Finger vanuit de nek kan komen weet ik eigenlijk niet. Ik heb eens voor je gesurft op het internet, maar nergens wordt er over gesproken dat een Trigger Finger veroorzaakt kan worden vanuit de nek. Ze schrijven allemaal dat een trigger finger een aandoening is van de pezen in de hand en vingers en dat de oorzaak een zwelling in de pees of een vernauwing van de schede rond de pees is. In beide gevallen kan de pees dan niet langer vrijelijk door de peesschede bewegen. Dus ik ben bang dat ik op dit moment ook zo niet zou weten of het vanuit de nek kan komen. Het is natuurlijk niet uitgesloten, want een menselijk lichaam kan raar in elkaar zitten hoor hahaha. Ik hoop echt voor je dat te achterhalen is waardoor jij last hebt van een Trigger Finger.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Cendrine

Ben geopereerd van een carpel tunnel en trigger vinger deze was aan de pink,was al jaren in behandeling bij neuroloog voor nek en ruggenwervel lijden,de eerste behandeling was aanvankelijk bij een neurochirurg maar de beschadiging was zodanig door artrose dat deze professor niets voor mij kon doen. Ben dan door een anesthesist 3x ingespoten geweest tussen met nekwervels met cortisonen wat even wat soelaas bracht.Dan zijn er huidproblemen geweest eczeem over gans mijn lichaam is behandelt met cortisonen zalf ,na de eczeem kwam bulleus pemphigoït waar voor ik cortisonen moest nemen.Het gevolg was staar aan beide ogen. Ik had al heel langs s'nachts dode en koude handen die ik zelf niet kon verleggen ,toen kwam daar die pijn in mijn twee pinken bij zodat ik helemaal niet meer kon slapen;toen heb ik terug een afspraak gemaakt met de neuroloog en die heeft mij verwezen naar een specialist voor de handen en voeten met de bedoeling van cortisonen spuiten, deze heeft mij dat afgeraden omdat ik na EMG zenuwbeschadigingen heb in beide handen rechts erger dan links ,deze zullen nooit meer goed komen maar erger moet voorkomen worden. Het resultaat is zo vlug mogelijk opereren en na de operatie zien wat er nog te redden valt met fysiotherapie.
De operatie is onder tussen gebeurd en ik kan nu na veertien dagen eindelijk nog eens slapen zonder die tintelingen en dode handen,het zal ook wel te maken hebben met wat je doet over dag.Fietsen is zo iets dat was deze zomer niet te doen,ik hoop dat het goed komt ,het is nu 14dgn geleden maar mijn pink doet nog pijn maar de dokter zegt dat die wel heel erg vast zat en dat ik daar heel voorzichtig moet mee zijn de eerste maand ik mag vanaf volgende week wisselbaden nemen en beginnen met lichte oefeningen ,maar afwachten dus hoe het evolueert.
Laat dat nog eens weten.
Het beste voor iedereen die met hetzelfde probleem zit
Groetjes 
Cendrine

----------

